# 93 S10 Blazer - All Eclipse..



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Finally putting the Blazer back together for the last time. I will be swapping speakers and adding amps at a later date. Hopefully that's it. I've done over 10 setups in this over the last few years and I'm done changing this vehicle. The 86 - 93 S10 is my favorite vehicle ever. I have owned 11 or 12 of them. This is the first one I owned with less than 175k. When I went shopping for this it was my intention for it to be the last one I will own. When I got it I was building SPL enclosures in the back. I put it that way because I have always had nice sounding front stage just drowned it out sometimes.  As some have read in other threads I like pre 2003 Eclipse stuff just a little. I started liking Eclipse in about 93 or 94. I had the 415 demoed for me and was hooked. So combine the two loves and we have this build. This will be in two parts. The first being passive. I know guys. But my first sound quality dream build included the 8071 front stage setup and it included the crossovers. They are pretty active cross overs. You can adjust the tweeters and woofers, but not the ribbons. After I'm tired of the passive I am going to try active. Still Eclipse. I have some old carbon ESG speakers, including 8" mids for that endeavor. 

Yes I realize some of this is not considered ideal for sq. Does not matter. This was MY dream when I was young and I'm doing it the way I imagined then.

Will be installing:
8071 Series - 6.5, 3/4 silk tweets, 6" Kapton ribbons. Front and rear
ESG 8220 center channel
2 8815 Titanium's
EUM 2420 4 channel, separate power supplies
2 DA7122 amps - 1 per sub
EQ21000 8 band for quick front stage adjustment
EQ1000 5 band for quick sub adjustment. Has separate sub Q, level, freq. 
Complete DDL system. Direct Digital Link. Even the tuner is sent digitally. No rca's needed.
ECD 510 head unit
ECD 530 12 disc changer
EQS 2000 DSP with 8040 chip. Has ta, independent adjustment, auto tune
EQS 2140 touch panel controller 
DV3101 with optical out. I like my music videos
VM7211 monitors
EQZ 303 touch panel tape deck. Just to prove how good it can sound.
And a few other adapters for android devices and such.
I have one nice 90's era surprise for the end.
I ran all signal audio cable as the cables reject noise well and were priced right with a good warranty. Frank's customer service is phenomenal. I had problem with some Tsunami before. So I stayed away from common brands. It has since come to my attention the Tsunami's may have been fake, but to late bad taste is already there.
I also had 100% Fatmat coverage that failed. The mat actually spit in two in some places and failed to adhere completely in others. Some places it stayed perfectly. I had used it before will no problems. Their customer service was excellent. They investigated and agreed to help replace/repair the damaged equipment and material. I knew it wasn't the best stuff to begin with so I can never use it again. You will see me trying to remove it.
I used some off brand mlv and ccf on the floor. It's sound deadening was acceptable but it was far more difficult to work with. I with be using SDS the rest of the way.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry for no pics but I can't keep attention on a computer long enough to type all this and deal with photobucket in one night. I'll get some up tomorrow.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I really like Blazers. I also kinda like Eclipse


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in well because I'm kinda of a freak for early model Eclipse gear...


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Where are the DA7232 amps? They are one of my favorite sub amp of all time.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's the modified 8815ti sub. I have a black and gold theme. Had to find a way to stay with it.

It would be something special if someone pm'd me how to get photobucket pics uploaded to this. I just tried and as you can see in this post no worky for me. For your benefit I would like full size photo's. Thanks.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

soccerguru607 said:


> Where are the DA7232 amps? They are one of my favorite sub amp of all time.


Going out to work on it now. I get some pics of equipment in a bit.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I do love me some older s10s and I'm curious to know more about that ribbon? what is it supposed to play? or add?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Whether the pictures are big or small, as long as they are of Eclipse, I will take them lol...


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

These are just for Jimmy.

Always wanted one big amp. This will do.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Most of this stuff for this install is from 1993 or before. Older than some reading this thread.

Processing....

The eqs 2000 is not feature laden but it does have t/a, r/l eq and 15 bands with 8040 chip. That's the panel open and chip in pic. With the 2140 controller and built in mic you can use the auto tune feature. I think it works a lot better than some newer versions of auto tune. I wouldn't run with it's settings but the are a great base. Not sure on the 1/2 din eq as the 8040 chip adds bands to the DSP eq. I do like how it boosts the signal to 10v so I always use one for sub control. I will be squeezing in the 1300 eq as it does everything and is period correct.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Omg! There's another person that loves the boxy Blazers?! I too have had 14 different S10 variants over the years, even had the crown jewel Typhoon at one point. They're are one of the most inexpensive vehicle in the wold to repair. Look forward to seeing the install.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Source(s)....

ECD-510. Fujitsu's best ever. Yes better than the DTA-500 . I own both. I'm talking bare bones. Pop in and play. Just not as "cool" or fancy. Notice the black control knob on the eq2101. Very hard to find. Most are blue. Blue doesn't match black and gold. Also the beautifully simple vacuum display.

ECD 530 12 disc changer. Very nice transport. Never skips.

EQZ 304 tape deck with touch control. More like press control. Not to often you see a tape deck with a touch screen. Only Sony ES made a better tape player that I can think of. These were pull outs. You could pull this out for security or slide the the matching pull out CD player in it's place. 

2140 touch screen controller. Controls all DSP functions, changer, and some of the main head unit functions. Also has built in tunning mic and can show vehicle frequency response (very limited spectrum analyzer style).


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

imjustjason said:


> Omg! There's another person that loves the boxy Blazers?! I too have had 14 different S10 variants over the years, even had the crown jewel Typhoon at one point. They're are one of the most inexpensive vehicle in the wold to repair. Look forward to seeing the install.


I actually never wanted the Typhoon. The overly unique turbo scared me. Rather upgrade a TBI motor. Typhoon's are fast and the body/interior extras are sweet. I definitely wouldn't turn one down. Unfortunately this is the CPI motor. The slowest of them all.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Lycancatt said:


> I do love me some older s10s and I'm curious to know more about that ribbon? what is it supposed to play? or add?


For those who don't know ribbons are diaphragms stretched across two magnets. No voicecoil/motor to weigh it down. 
Well ribbons can play a very wide frequency range and require very little power. So I guess it's similar to the point source idea. It one ups the typical point source idea because covering a broad range with one speaker easily there is little need for eq-ing and crossovers. That's gotta help. I would also guess the overall ambience benefits too. Also low weight and little movement of the cone means it's real fast which probably explains the clarity. I don't know a lot of technical mombo jombo of why things sound the way they do. Just the physical characteristics of the speaker. These were my best guesses as to why it sounds so good.

Eclipse tech journal says the 6.5 woofer should cover 50 to 100hz so I assume that's where they set the crossover. Not positive. Never took a mic to it.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Speakers and such....

8071/8062 (same speakers) 6.5 woofers

Silk tweets

6" ribbons and crossovers

EUM 2420 4ch amp. Separate power sources. 200w max each. You should read my thread on how I acquired it. Shows how truly wonderful people can be.

Signal Audio Cable. Really like this stuff. I used it for all my wire. Optical, co-axial, rca, and speaker.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Well since the last post I went out and finished the wiring and installed the carpet. I used the HD mlv and some ccf from Your Auto Trim on the floor. After making my Fatmat mistake I asked Don at SDS about using this stuff and he suggested it would be fine since I already had it.. I also have .75 lb mass backing on my carpet so I end up with 1.5 lbs. Maybe it helps make up for lack of vibration control. I'll start with the Farmat failure pics. You'll see my full coverage. How it fell off and the adhesive remained. In some parts it stuck in this weird lined pattern. Alternating between sticking and not. Damage to seats and amps. 

Showed the full coverage pics from a old install. Probably 5 years ago. I peeled the Fatmat right off the back doors. Working on getting it off the front doors. It stuck pretty good to the driver door. I had two different rolls. One worked. One didn't.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know Eclipse made such a wide variety of quality equipment back in the day. I actually had a dealer local to me but I never paid much attention. It's so nice you are able to collect these pieces and put them to use. I love their amps what a solid piece. I wasn't a fan of rockers for CD decks so that put me off. I never doubted their quality sound or craftsmanship though. Thanks so much for putting a build thread together, hopefully you'll be able to continue with full size pics. Do you use the "IMG" to copy and paste when using photobucket? If you click on the last box to the right it will automatically copy the link, paste that into the text box on the forum and you're golden!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's the deadened passenger area. I didn't mlv the whole cargo area as I am not sure how I am doing the sub boxes yet. Two ideas. Have not picked which.

To orgainize the wires I made my own brackets out of 3/8 hdpe. I just ripped the sheet in 1" strips. I then figured how many wires through that particular bracket, cut to length then put it in a vice and drilled the holes. If you drill before you cut it in half the holes will no longer be a perfect circle after the thickness of the saw blade is removed. I used gold screws to keep the theme. The great thing is I can adjust the brackets for any number of or size of wire. I secured the brackets to the mlv with butyl rope.

I also took a pic showing the carpet mass backing and mlv thickness is similar.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

The last for today. You have probably never seen a gold chevy bowtie om a S10 steering wheel. They all came with blue or red. I actually got this from a camaro. I had to totally modify it and adapt the horn. It turned out perfect. 

knever3 I'll try that photobucket thing tomorrow. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Got the power somewhat situated today. Amongst other things such as replacing the entire a/c system. Condenser, evaporater, hoses, etc. Also took out power steering pump and lines. With both a/c and power steering I had leaks so I decided to just replace everything because it was all original so failure was coming soon anyway. 

I relocated the radiator overflow so I would have a place to put my fuse holders. I used a stainless steel Thermos coffee cop. I drilled a hole and stuck a pneumatic gun nipple as it has threads on one end. I stuck it through the bottom stuck a nut on the inside and sealed everything water tight with some quick steel. I just extended the hose and repositioned the Thermos overflow behind the driver headlight. I built a temporary battery holder out of some erector set steel I had laying around. At least it reminds me of erector set. 

I put a temporary positive terminal on. I have one that matches the ground. When the sub amps are in I'll put it in and attach the sub cable. If you see the 3 runs of 0 awg I ran the two grounds from the rear up to the front. The third is to the frame. The breaker in the box is also temporary. It's on the line to the front amps and electrical add-ons. Since I will be installing a lot of extra stuff and testing as I go I thought it would be easier to flip a switch 50 times than pulling fuses out Ipof inline holders.

I made the box for the fuse holders out of 1/2 hdpe and some lexan. Kept the black and gold theme.

Damn it!! I finally got these pics to load directly from photobucket and they are still not big!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm a little confused on the subs. I thought the 88xx series were aluminum (like my 8812) and titanium was 98xx... Plus that cone looks like another material. I know you say it's modified...is that the modification, new cone?

This install looks promising. I love some of the old school eclipse stuff, I'll be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

You say you have the CPI setup? That's Vortec, not slow by any means compared to the TBI which is what I have in my '91. Only difference is with the CPI, you're trapped with what came with it without extensive work. The TBI is a bit more flexible as you can easily put the other motors in it (305 & 350). Still, the Vortec is nothing to scoff at. 

Do you have the infamous squeaks with yours? :laugh: Squeaks, rattles, and whatnot. Takes a lot of work to get this thing quiet, but almost there. 1st gen doors are horrible when it comes to adding drivers, little room to work with. Getting ready to change up a bit in mine. Staying tuned to see how yours turns out.


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Bayboy said:


> You say you have the CPI setup? That's Vortec, not slow by any means compared to the TBI which is what I have in my '91. Only difference is with the CPI, you're trapped with what came with it without extensive work. The TBI is a bit more flexible as you can easily put the other motors in it (305 & 350). Still, the Vortec is nothing to scoff at.
> 
> Do you have the infamous squeaks with yours? :laugh: Squeaks, rattles, and whatnot. Takes a lot of work to get this thing quiet, but almost there. 1st gen doors are horrible when it comes to adding drivers, little room to work with. Getting ready to change up a bit in mine. Staying tuned to see how yours turns out.


was about to say the same thing...even with the spider injector setup headaches on the cpi..hands down way better version..balance shaft and don't hear the dam injectors...


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

vwdave said:


> I'm a little confused on the subs. I thought the 88xx series were aluminum (like my 8812) and titanium was 98xx... Plus that cone looks like another material. I know you say it's modified...is that the modification, new cone?
> 
> This install looks promising. I love some of the old school eclipse stuff, I'll be keeping an eye on this one.


The 88150ti is the first version of the Titanium's. 8815 is aluminum. The only difference is QCA (quick change assembly). The 9152 came out the following year with the QCA. 

I didn't change the cone. I just hit it with some texture paint and a new logo so it will match my paper cone drivers. In real life it really looks like a paper cone. The pic makes it look more glossy and smoother.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I do agree with you both about the CPI. Off the factory floor better. I knew I'd pay for such a vague statement after I reread it. I just meant what Babyboy said about upgrading. TBI has more reasonable options that can improve the TBI beyond the CPI.


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> I do agree with you both about the CPI. Off the factory floor better. I knew I'd pay for such a vague statement after I reread it. I just meant what Babyboy said about upgrading. TBI has more reasonable options that can improve the TBI beyond the CPI.


hmm..done crane cam,reconditioned heads,edelbrock headers,harris custom chip,2 1/2'' dynomax exhaust,bumped fuel pressure...etc.. on my current two wheel drive

174 hp / 224 lbs of tq..... 

and still no where near as as quick as my 94 4wd cpi...

tbi was/is the redheaded stepchild,stopgap fuel injection...:laugh:


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

That surprises me. I know nothing about performance upgrading. I just made an assumption from others info that the TBI has so many reasonably priced upgrades that it would surpass the CPI's initial advantage. I actually have been in contact with Harris and they are sending me a chip as we speak. I once seen a s10 do a wheelie with my own eyes. That an upgrade!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The difference is longevity.... see a lot more cpi S10 in the salvage yard than do tbi. The tbi engines can rack up loads of miles without failure. Just not a performance motor without heavy mods.


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> That surprises me. I know nothing about performance upgrading. I just made an assumption from others info that the TBI has so many reasonably priced upgrades that it would surpass the CPI's initial advantage. I actually have been in contact with Harris and they are sending me a chip as we speak. I once seen a s10 do a wheelie with my own eyes. That an upgrade!


all the upgrades ( though I'm short the bored throttle body )..still doesn't match the cpi..:mean:...

now if I were to get the later model cpi ''true" vortec heads,port the exhaust,get the mercruiser intake,get a true full tune...then It would be a nice setup...

but would rather pick up a ls pull out for less and be miles ahead in power AND reliability..


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Bayboy said:


> The difference is longevity.... see a lot more cpi S10 in the salvage yard than do tbi. The tbi engines can rack up loads of miles without failure. Just not a performance motor without heavy mods.


here it's about 10 to 1 tbi vs cpi...

tbi can't rev past 3800,thus not hurting itself..:laugh:


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I cant wait for this build! My dad loved S10s. had an 84 4wd blazer with factory off road package and a 92 long bed s10 (black with grey repainted to black with chameleon, flat top campershell). my grampa liked my dads truck so much that he bought one (93 s10 longbed) and eventually my grandma got a 98 4x4 blazer. I love the s10s too, but clean ones are hard to find here (tried to find one for a work truck). I've owned 2 safari vans and an astro, and my dads had 2 safari vans. Currently have a 94 safari hightop conversion. 
as for tbi vs cpi, I love cpi. so much low end torque. as for reliability, my dad had one tbi engine fail from lack of oil changes from the P.O. (molasses on the top end) at 150k, a cpi engine fail at 160k from sheared connecting rods (p.o. didnt change oil and constantly loaded it down) and another fail at 170k from locking up (mechanic thinks the oil pump failed as he was able to restart it, but the top end made really bad noises). he currently has a 2000 high top explorer limited safari van with 230k on the van and 280k on the motor. ive had good luck with my 4.3s, but the FPR in the cpi seems to be a common age issue, as is coolant eating freeze plugs


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I have never had one die. CPI or TBI. I have never really given any of them any type of performance upgrade. I actually have only replaced one fuel spider. I have had great luck. I have definitely driven 750k in S10's. Owned several of each. The first 5 or 6 died a good death. Bouncing off trees, rolling down rock quarries, jumping off bridges, etc. They all usually finalized their deaths as a bonfire in which young adults gathered around drinking beer. The last few have gone on to live lives beyond me as I gave them away. I have gotten older and nicer. I still own two. 

As far as the build I picked up some material for the custom back seat and sub boxes. I'll be working on it tomorrow. Here is the pic of the parts that will soon become the base for the back seat.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I despise the 4.3L something bad. I had one in my 94 Bravada and at 100k miles it nickeled and dimed me to death and I took care of it before that too. My step dad has a 4.3L in his 2000 Sierra and it's giving him issues at only 72k miles on it. I have a 2000 Sierra 5.3L w/146k miles on it and it runs great. Just a bad taste in my mouth from the two 4.3Ls that I've had experience with.

The audio however.... A friend/brother bought an ECD-415 back in '95, I'm the only one to use it, not even he has still to this day. A great unit and what made me like Eclipse. Had it not been for Clarion, I'd probably be an Eclipse nut instead of a Clarion one. Love that sub amp BTW.

The TY on the other hand, that was, kind of still is, my favorite truck of all time. Those things were nasty. Would still take one today. To own that truck, I'd deal with a 4.3L again.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The 4.3 is a durable low.cost engine. Only thing is it does nothing great in stock form. Okay on gas, but my 4.0 V-8 gets better. Meh.... nostalgic vehicle mostly. 

The worst thing I dislike is the Blazer doesn't easily lend itself to a SQ system. The interior is noisy and driver locations have to be massaged. There's no way I could do without processing in it. Done it before and even used a DQX. Was decent, but not enough or close to the level even the meager 80prs presents.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

This build is solely nostalgia based. I came up with this idea about 9 or 10 years ago. I have no competition winning expectations. I have no doubt it will sound excellent but I do realize that my intended speaker placement alone will potentially limit sound perfection. When I thought of this my idea my knowledge was limited to thinking a factory crossover had to be best because they designed them specifically for their equipment. I had zero understanding of how sound works. I now have an understanding of sound but still know nothing. My new goals for car audio have changed. This change is reflected in my work truck setup which is active with 30 bands, non factory speaker placement, etc. With this I'm just fulfilling a dream. I have an active setup planned for this blazer after I complete this one and run it for a bit. I actually don't even care to much about how sounds every time I open the garage door. I spend all day thinking of how to make it sound great, but the second I start working on it I can't get past the fact that I'm building the blazer I always talked about growing up. My friends will be happy when it's done because they won't have to hear about it anymore. And when I do complete it I will be planning on ripping it out but I will be sitting there with a feeling of satisfaction that few ever experience. 

I was about to work on it this morning but my wife's blazer died in the Tim Horton's drive-thru last night and I'm on my way to replace a fuel pump. I shoud have some progress tonight.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Was only able to squeeze in a hour or so today. I got the legs and base plate done for the back seat. Also drilled holes for seat belt. My back seat idea came from the old Vecter super car. I used 1/4in aluminum plate and 3/16 tube and angle.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

This is my update from last week. A new furnace in my garage. Was heating with propane but was to expensive. Had to switch. Now I can keep the garage heated all the time.

And couple pics of the custom duct work. Had to fabricate an elbow because it was a weird size and didn't have time to order one. And yes this has to do with a car audio build. No heat = no build.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is some real work on the build today. I took the carpet off the center console and overhead console. I put black "leather" (vinyl) in it's place. The factory carpet was ridiculously hard to remove. You can see all the left over glue. I should have covered the center console with some foam before I put on the vinyl. You can see the imperfections from the tear off. Since this is the first time I attempted any type of upholstery I'll chalk it up as lesson learned and redo it at a later date.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I have to replace the exterior window sweeps on both front doors so I decided to replace all weatherstripping, glass channel runs, and interior/exterior sweeps. When I took off the mirror I found a surprise. Rust. So I touched up the rust spots on the just enough so it does not spread. The blazer will be painted next year. I threw some new weatherstripping around the inside of mirror to assist in prevention. I went to roll up the window to remove the window sweep and the window shattered. WTF!! I called an associate that owns a glass company that coincidentally was replacing my wife's windshield yesterday. He told me there was one on craigslist for $20. One of my employees was coming down to pick up his pay and he just happened to live right by the craigslist window. Perfect. The guy gave him both front windows for $20. Bonus. Broken window to replaced for 20 bucks in less than 4 hours. Can't beat that. Also threw a few CLD ti?es over the fatmat that actually stuck. Here's the pics


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Got the front seats and center consoles back in. I also got the legs for the back seat plate welded. Most importantly I was able to get the head unit fired up. I am still a week away from hearing music come from it but seeing that vacuum display warms my heart. I love the lights but the pic does not do it justice.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Just trying to see if I can get big pics. This is the error I get. Can anyone tell me what it means? Can my picture file size be to big? I need help. These little pics are pissing me off.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you use photobucket?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, upgraded with no restrictions. Tried all four link sharing options. Only the direct link option works and it's the little pics. The other three sharing options give this same error message. Some of the photos in this thread are uploaded using Photobucket.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Theslaking said:


> These are just for Jimmy.
> 
> Always wanted one big amp. This will do.


You can consider yourself an audio freak if your amps longer then vehicle they going into.....:laugh:
Lovely!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

In all seriousness. If you have collected enough amps and links from 15 years ago to make a amp longer than your car then yes, in my opinion you are a freak. I never said audio freak. That would refer to sound. I said Eclipse freak. Which i certainly am.

Anyone that knows their tweets are lacking at 14.25k and built three different pods to change the aiming by 3° to correct this is an audio freak. To me. I'll never be there. I don't think. Although the more you learn, the more addicting this is


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't "Attach" the files like you have been doing just post them with the tags

When you are viewing a picture in photobucket there are 4 boxes on the right under the Share Link heading. The bottom one is IMG. Click that box and it copies the correct image tags and file name. Post that link directly into the reply box (Don't use the insert image button at the top of the reply box) It will show up with the [img] file name [ /img ] and will be a picture instead of a tiny thumbnail that you have to click and resize.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Finally did some more stuff. I cut the cargo area floor/mounting plate. I also molded a couple wire protectors out of 1/8 abs plastic to be placed under carpet.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I did some work to the rear doors as well. Did some CLD tiles and Ensolite.
I sealed up the small holes with CLD. I put some CCF over the bars for door handle and locks so they will still slide while being covered with deadener.


I used a couple XTC speaker covers. I had some aluminum splash guards I made but I thought I may be getting some reflection from them so they were discarded.

Sealed up. Ready for door card and MLV.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I also removed the carpet from door cards and replaced it with some vinyl.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I posted pics previously of the back seat plated after the legs were welded on. Well it was wrong. 4 out of the 6 legs were in the wrong place. I marked it all out. When I ground the welds out you could still see some of the marks that were inside the legs. The welder was 1"4 off in some places. He told me he could do precision work. Guess not. I am going to give him another chance as I know everyone has bad days. However I did make it "bad day" proof this time.



I bolted all the legs in place and test fitted. The bolts will be removed after it's welded.


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

any more updates...?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Soon. I am actually posting a work truck install right now and I have a system to get in my newly purchased 01 5spd Maxima. Once the system is functional in the Maxima I will get back to this. This is my baby so it is not forgotten, just been pushed back a bit. I did however start the Blazer up today and found it with a flat tire.


----------

